# Solved: Problems with Acronis & NAS



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not able to get a backup on my NAS using ATI 10 and cannot figure out why. I have mapped my NAS as Drive Z: and provided username and password. Here is my log:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<log build="1" product="Acronis*True*Image*Home" task="33968E83-5710-4EBC-ADB4-BB8D97FAB93F" uuid="4FEE16BB-1FC7-4BB3-A966-0093BA7CBE9A" version="1.0">
<event code="2" id="1" level="2" message="The "Current backup operation" operation started" module="100" time="1172358762" />
<event code="503" id="2" level="2" message="Analyzing partition 0-0..." module="1" time="1172358763" />
<event code="503" id="3" level="2" message="Analyzing partition 1-1..." module="1" time="1172358763" />
<event code="503" id="4" level="2" message="Analyzing partition C:..." module="1" time="1172358763" />
<event code="503" id="5" level="2" message="Analyzing partition 1-3..." module="1" time="1172358763" />
<event code="503" id="6" level="2" message="Analyzing partition 0-0..." module="1" time="1172358764" />
<event code="503" id="7" level="2" message="Analyzing partition F:..." module="1" time="1172358764" />
<event code="503" id="8" level="2" message="Analyzing partition N:..." module="1" time="1172358764" />
<event code="503" id="9" level="2" message="Analyzing partition 0-0..." module="1" time="1172358764" />
<event code="503" id="10" level="2" message="Analyzing partition M:..." module="1" time="1172358765" />
<event code="11" id="11" level="3" message="Priority changed to Low priority" module="100" time="1172358765" />
<event code="503" id="12" level="2" message="Analyzing partition C:..." module="1" time="1172358765" />
<event code="503" id="13" level="2" message="Analyzing partition F:..." module="1" time="1172358765" />
<event code="503" id="14" level="2" message="Analyzing partition N:..." module="1" time="1172358769" />
<event code="1008" id="15" level="2" message="<bold>Create Full Backup Archive</bold><endl/><tabpoint value=30><indent value=4>From:	<indent value=10><textcolor value="navyblue">NTFS (C, Disk 2</textcolor></indent><indent value=4><endl/>To file:	<indent value=10><textcolor value="navyblue">"Z:\Backup\DELL\MyBackup.tib"</textcolor></indent><indent value=4><endl/>Compression:	<indent value=10><textcolor value="navyblue">Normal</textcolor></indent><indent value=4><endl/></indent>" module="1" time="1172358771" />
<event code="504" id="16" level="2" message="Pending operation 128 started: "Saving partition structure"" module="1" time="1172358771" />
<event code="504" id="17" level="2" message="Pending operation 131 started: "Creating partition image"" module="1" time="1172358771" />
<event code="506" id="18" level="2" message="Locking partition C:..." module="1" time="1172358771" />
<event code="4" id="19" level="4" message="Network disconnected. 
: None" module="7" time="1172360102" />
<event code="11" id="20" level="3" message="Priority changed to High priority" module="100" time="1172360673" />
<event code="4" id="21" level="2" message="Network disconnected. 
: None: User replied: oK" module="7" time="1172360675" />
<event code="502" id="22" level="4" message="Operation with partition "C:" was terminated.
Details:
<indent>Write error (0x70004)
Tag = 0x82DB9339B70C3AFE
Error writing the file. (0x40003)
function = "WriteFileNoCache"
Tag = 0x7CEB2CDC9FB1212B
The specified network name is no longer available. (0xFFF0)
code = FFFFFFFF80070040
Tag = 0xBD28FDBD64EDB821</indent>" module="1" time="1172360675" />
<event code="5" id="23" level="4" message="Operation has completed with errors." module="100" time="1172360676" />
</log>

Any ideas?


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

Try to not enter the location of backup as mapped drive but as a full network name for instance \\bla-bla-bla. If it won't help try to look for solution here.


----------



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually I tried it both as mapped drive Z: and also by its network address. The only thing that I didn't try was to do the 192.168.1.100 and see if that worked. It is really confusing to me. Question is does Acronis support NAS or not?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've backed up to several NAS drives using both 9.1 and 10.0, and it's never been a problem. I have a Hawking HNAS1 and a MetalGear NAS, both work fine.

FWIW, I use the UNC resource name to access those drives, I don't map them to drive letters.


----------



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response John. I have used both the mapped drive and network name to try and backup the system. Neither one worked. I saw in the docs that I need ports 20&21 open. I don't know if I have that and am concerned about the firewall. However, I don't have any problem using filezilla to upload and download files normally. My system has a 2Wire router/dialer/firewall and I also use ZoneAlarm on the Dell. I know that it isn't recommended as I have a firewall in the router but I like how it tells me if something is trying to go to the internet. I tried disabling ZoneAlarm and no difference.

My NAS is a La Cie device. Is there anything about this device that could be the problem? Like I said before, it doesn't have a problem with FTP. So therefore ports 20 & 21 must be open right?

I don't have a problem with exploring the mapped drive or through Network either. So why does Acronis have a problem with saving the file?


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

ollie90680 said:


> The only thing that I didn't try was to do the 192.168.1.100 and see if that worked. It is really confusing to me. Question is does Acronis support NAS or not?


Have you already tried it? I mean have you already tried to enter a network name as \\192.168.1.100\bla-bla-bla. I ask you this once again because in your log I found the following:



ollie90680 said:


> The specified network name is no longer available. (0xFFF0) code = FFFFFFFF80070040


This mistake usually arises when one chooses the mapped drive as a backup location.


----------



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

Spider111,
I have not been able to get the system to accept the address 192.168.1.100\bla\bla; it gives me an error msg when I attempt to use it. It will only accept the network name of Edmini or the mapped drive Z:. I disconnected Drive Z: and tried the network name alone but that did not do any good. I still get the same errors. I deleted all backup points and started from scratch and it still has the same problem. 

The manual says that it will do a NAS but I have yet to get it to work.

Corbian Backup 8 does make a backup to the NAS but does not do an image. I may have to use that until I can figure it out. I am just hoping that this is not indicative that I will have a problem when I decide to clone Drive C to the new 80 GB which is the real reason that I bought Acronis.

I want to thank everyone who has responded to my messages and given me advice. Forums like these are invaluable.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hallaluyuh I see the light!!!! 
Here is the problem. I am using a LaCie 250GB Ethernet Mini which can be formatted in either EXT3 or FAT32 via the Admin. It is currently formatted as FAT32 (factory default). However, XP reports that it is NTFS and I guess passes that onto Acronis for it to automatically decide what size blocks it can write to the HD. So it tries to write 4.193GB blocks on a FS with a limit of 4GB. Ain't going to do it, and so hiccups saying there is a network problem. I solved the issue by reducing the block write to 700MB (wish I could have made it bigger like Norton Ghost 10 which is more flexible). I had this same problem in Norton Ghost and also in Corbian Backup 8 which made me start looking elsewhere. I think that it is strange that XP reports the FS is NTFS instead of FAT32. I wonder why? Maybe LaCie has some answers. I left them a message regarding it.

For those that answered me and tried to pull me out of my depths of dispair I am exceedingly thankful.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bet it didn't occur to you to simply type in the size you wanted.  Apparently, it's a bit more flexible than you realize...


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

To JohnWill:
Yeah.. Acronis is rather flexible
To ollie:
Not at all I'm glad that your problem was resolved.
Good Luck.


----------



## ollie90680 (Feb 27, 2007)

No I misread it I guess and thought that I only had the choices they listed. Thank you for that bit of wisdom.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem. I had to fire it up to test it, I was sure you had more choices.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

